
Ask HN: Would you pay to read summary of good quality handpicked patents? - vineetmarkan
Patent literature is hard to find and read. I am building a service which summarizes good quality patents from various domains.<p>Would you like to be an early customer of such a service?<p>If yes, what topics would like to read? Robotics&#x2F;Blockchain&#x2F;Spacecrafts&#x2F;Genetics etc. and how much would you like to pay.<p>If not, say 1 line about why is it not valuable.
======
brudgers
Patent research is something people pay for. But the payment is for expertise
because liability and risk are in the details not at the top level. I'm not
sure what the value proposition is for the service you're proposing and it's
not clear what the target market is.

------
alex-wallish
This is interesting. How would you be curating the information? Do you have a
background in patent law?

~~~
vineetmarkan
I have background in software engineering though we work with IP services
company to find the best patents. If you would like to a take a look at an
example summary, look here.

[https://www.fastscience.tv/summary/teslas-energy-
efficient-s...](https://www.fastscience.tv/summary/teslas-energy-efficient-
solar-cell)

